# Due to the pandemic



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> View attachment 136717


Pappa was a rolling stone due to the pandemic.


----------



## Tad

"Panic at the Disco due to the pandemic" just hits way too close to reality!

Some others
"Violent Femmes due to the pandemic" no doubt happened in the toilet paper aisle back in March
"Don't Stand so Close to me due to the pandemic" is just obvious
"Message in a Bottle due to the pandemic" may have been how many of us were feeling about communications at times.
and while most of you may not be familiar with the band Billy Talent, "Ghost Ship of Cannibal Rats due to the pandemic" is a headline that would not surprise me.


----------



## loopytheone

High School Never Ends due to the pandemic.... that sounds like my worst nightmare there!

Endless Possibilities due to the pandemic is a bit more optimistic, at least. 

Crawling due to the pandemic. Numb due to the pandemic. What I've Done due to the pandemic.... Linkin Park songs work very well for this for some reason.


----------



## Joker

Due to the pandemic, Fat bottomed girls.


----------



## Joker

Due to the pandemic Can't find my way home.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Summer Feelings due to the pandemic

Living in a Ghost Town due to the pandemic

due to the pandemic You should be sad


----------



## littlefairywren

The Pieces Don't Fit Anymore due to the pandemic

I'll Be Missing You due to the pandemic

Don't Take it Personal due to the pandemic


----------



## Funtastic curves

livin la vida loca due to the pandemic


----------



## Joker

Sunday will never be the same due to the pandemic.


----------



## Joker

Due to the pandemic I will never find another you.


----------



## Joker

Too soon? It is always too soon. Sorry if this was not ready for prime time.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Crawling From The Wreckage due to the pandemic.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Due to the pandemic, When You Wake You’re Still In A Dream


Ya don’t want ta get me started on this… ya really don’t. I can do this all day long.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Due to the pandemic (amongst other things, in the U.S. at least), it Feels Like We Only Go Backwards


The return to wasteful disposable shopping bags instead of reusables, and oh so much more.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

"Crazy due to the pandemic"


----------



## BigElectricKat

The Fixx - Due to the Pandemic One Thing Leads to Another


----------



## BigElectricKat

Madness due to the Pandemic!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Accidents Never Happen due to the Pandemic


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Been Caught Stealing due to the pandemic


----------



## last time

I have permanent brain damage due to the pandemic.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

At least my hips don't lie due to the pandemic.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

In my House due to the Pandemic


Send Me Forget Me Nots due to the Pandemic


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I Touch Myself due to the Pandemic


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Due to the Pandemic...I'll be Around


----------



## Sonic Purity

Band name, UK-specific:
Due to the Pandemic, i had to file a UB40.


----------



## Joker

Stuck in the middle with you Due to the pandemic.


----------



## last time

My ass is on fire Due to the Pandemic 
(it's not funny)


----------



## Funtastic curves

Everybody's Got Somebody but me Due to the pandemic


----------



## last time




----------



## DazzlingAnna

Welcome home due to the pandemic.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Due to the Pandemic ...
... ich geh heut nicht mehr tanzen.



(Today I won't go to dance)

- give the song a chance or skip to 1:00


----------



## Shotha

Twist and shout due to the pandemic.


----------



## Shotha

I don't have a wooden heart due to the pandemic.


----------



## Metallicalover99

Victim of Changes due to the pandemic xD


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Due to the Pandemic Fight for your Right to Party


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Due to the Pandemic, We're Not Gonna Take It


----------



## Funtastic curves

Let's go Crazy Due to the Pandemic


----------



## last time

I just don't care anymore due to the pandemic


----------



## last time

you know why? 
cause I have attained Nirvana due to the Pandemic and have no interest in the drug Lithium 
that's why...


----------



## Rojodi

The Things We Do For Love, due to the pandemic.


----------



## Shotha

Due to the pandemic Here Comes Your Nineteenth Nervous Breakdown


----------



## Rojodi

Dancin', due to the pandemic


----------



## last time

I finally feel welcome to this world due to the Pandemic...


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Bla bla bla due to the Pandemic.



Finally I found a place to post some of my "gems" of my current playlist.


----------



## Joker

Green River due to the pandemic.


----------



## Funtastic curves

She's Strange Due to the pandemic


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> She's Strange Due to the pandemic



Not to name names but a few here can't use that excuse.


----------



## Joker

Crossroads due to the pandemic


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Sweet but Psycho due to the pandemic


----------



## Funtastic curves

Due to the pandemic, Is This The End


----------



## Funtastic curves

Count me Out Due to the pandemic


----------



## CPProp

A Whiter shade of pale due to the pandemic


----------



## last time

I feel like the Apocalypse is upon us, Due to the Pandemic...


----------



## Joker

Due to the pandemic Time for me to fly


----------



## last time

I feel like riding with the Valkyries due to the Pandemic


----------



## CPProp

Due to the pandemic - who am I


----------



## Joker

Due to the Pandemic Green Onions.


----------



## Joker

Due to the Pandemic...


----------



## last time

feeling really sleepy due to the pandemic... you guys are so funny, I love you. Good night :3 zzz ⚰


----------



## Sonic Purity

It’s The End Of The World as we know it due to the pandemic

and (so far) i feel fine.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Got To Give It Up Due to the pandemic


----------



## Joker

Due to the pandemic...


----------



## last time

exactly xD


----------



## Joker

Due to the pandemic...


----------



## Sonic Purity

Heaven Knows I’m Miserable Now due to the pandemic:


----------



## Sonic Purity

Due to the pandemic i’m soooo Agitated:


----------



## Sonic Purity

All Mixed Up due to the pandemic:


Oh, you mean that other one:


----------



## Sonic Purity

Are You Lost In The World Like Me due to the pandemic?


----------



## Sonic Purity

I want My Own Planet due to the pandemic:

From the first-ever Flaming Lips release, 1984.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Nearly Lost You due to the pandemic:


----------



## Sonic Purity

Never Had A Dream Come True due to the pandemic:


Or the one i first had in mind:


----------



## Sonic Purity

New Life due to the pandemic:


(Channel balance is off—left-heavy—but i like the extended remix)

OK i’ll stop for today. Seriously, i’ve barely scratched the surface.


----------



## Joker

Look what they done to my song ma due to the pandemic.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Due to the pandemic, Tainted Love / Where Did Our Love Go


----------



## Funtastic curves

I don't need a man due to the pandemic


----------



## Funtastic curves

Due to the pandemic Imma Be


----------



## Funtastic curves

Don't Give Up on Us due to the pandemic


----------



## last time

I am the Joker in the pack, but don't worry, I am an Adict and will never give up on U
due to the pandemic ...


----------



## last time

I have fallen in love with Latex due to the pandemic


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Follow me - due to the pandemic - with social distance please!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Schüttel deinen Speck* due to the pandemic.
* I'd translate this as " Shake your fat"







__





✎ Schüttel deinen Speck lyrics & translation - Peter Fox | Lyrics-on


Lyrics and translation of the song Schüttel deinen Speck musician Peter Fox | Lyrics-on




lyrics-on.net


----------



## last time

I learned the power of Silence, due to the pandemic 
...shhhhhh


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Due to the Pandemic, I'm going to get through this....


----------



## last time

all alone forever
all alone forever
from when you're born 
until you die 
all alone for 
Good!
(due to the pandemic..)


----------



## CPProp

Due to the pandemic voices in the sky


----------



## CPProp

Nights in white satin due to the pandemic


----------



## Rojodi

Joker said:


> Due to the pandemic...
> View attachment 136803



Rhymin' Simon would be proud!


----------



## CPProp

Due to the pandemic your wildest dream


----------



## Rojodi

You Can't Change That due to the pandemic


----------



## Rojodi

You Take My Breath Away due to the pandemic


----------



## CPProp

Hole in my shoe due to the pandemic


----------



## CPProp

Due to the pandemic itchykoo park


----------



## CPProp

Get it on due to the pandemic


----------



## CPProp

Due to the pandemic The Ballroom blitz


----------



## Funtastic curves

Me Against the World due to the pandemic


----------



## Funtastic curves

due to the pandemic Let's Go Get Stoned


----------



## Joker

Due to the pandemic we had no 1st of May this year. It is still March.


----------



## Joker

Let it be due to the pandemic.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Due to the pandemic Everything’s Gone Green. (Y’know: ill people, environment from people driving and moving around less.)
Full version, no motion video:


Slightly shorter, original actual video:


----------



## Sonic Purity

Familiarity Breeds Contempt due to the pandemic:


----------



## Sonic Purity

Bored In The U.S.A. due to the pandemic:


----------



## Sonic Purity

Danger due to the pandemic:


----------



## Sonic Purity

Boredom due to the pandemic (they should hang out with Father John Misty):


----------



## Sonic Purity

Due to the pandemic many (small, in particular) businesses have been Calling It Quits:


----------



## Sonic Purity

Better Safe Than Sorry due to the pandemic:


----------



## Sonic Purity

Living In Darkness due to the pandemic.
 I feel safe
just being alone
living in darkness
living in a world of my own :


----------



## Sonic Purity

In the worst-case scenario, due to the pandemic I Am Stretched On Your Grave. (Yeah, i went there.):


----------



## Sonic Purity

Due to the pandemic, I’m In A Low-Down Groove:


----------



## Sonic Purity

Due to the pandemic, specifically the physical isolation and video interactions, I Can See It (But I Can’t Feel It):

(This may not be the last My Bloody Valentine song in this thread.)


----------



## Funtastic curves

Where do we go from here due to the pandemic


----------



## Joker

Due to the pandemic.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Return to Innocence due to pandemic.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Love is all around / wet wet wet due to the pandemic


----------



## Rojodi

Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye due to the pandemic.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Due to the pandemic Are You Lonesome Tonight


----------



## Funtastic curves

You look good due to the pandemic 
ood


----------



## Sonic Purity

Following on to @green Eyed Fairy’s Spinners selection:
Sitting ’Round At Home due to the pandemic:


331 songs to go. I am not joking (that’s @Joker’s job anyway). And that’s just with a first-pass shallow dive. Warned y’all not to get me started.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Sonic Purity said:


> 331 songs to go. I am not joking (that’s @Joker’s job anyway). And that’s just with a first-pass shallow dive. Warned y’all not to get me started.


Keep them coming


----------



## Sonic Purity

OK, one more today, so i don’t blow the whole thread up:

Insane In The Brain due to the pandemic:


 Fat boy on a diet
Don’t try it! 

Yes: this may be kicking off my Dims on-topic Due to the pandemic + fat-related songs segment. There are many.

This is the censored version. I didn’t feel like investing the time to seek out an uncensored alternative version to which to link.


----------



## Shotha

Due to the pandemic, we're having an Ugly Bug Ball.


----------



## Rojodi

After The Love is Gone due to the pandemic


----------



## Rojodi

She's Gone due to the pandemic


----------



## Rojodi

You Make My Dreams due to the pandemic


----------



## Joker

One tin soldier due to the pandemic


----------



## Sonic Purity

Oh we’re doing heartbreak pandemic songs now? Alright, i’ll detour to that.

Due to the pandemic, Love Is Here And Now You’re Gone:


Someone made a highly credible extended mix, with an interesting collection of vintage still photos:


----------



## Sonic Purity

Due to the pandemic I Need Love:


----------



## Sonic Purity

Due to the pandemic I Need Someone:


If you were familiar with The Sneetches before experiencing the above not-really-video, we need to be (better) friends.


----------



## Sonic Purity

I Ain’t Got Nobody due to the pandemic:


----------



## Sonic Purity

“Are You There (With Another Girl) due to the pandemic?” she asked with more than a slight tinge of jealousy, during lockdown separation.


----------



## Joker

Due to the pandemic.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Due to the pandemic Fly Away


----------



## Sonic Purity

Funtastic curves said:


> Due to the pandemic Fly Away



Two different floats in the 2020 Tournament of Roses Parade used this song. A woman standing near me in the crowd along the curb started loudly singing and swaying to it, and i joined her (at a somewhat lower volume), each of us smiling, occasionally briefly at each other but mostly at the parade, people, and sunny Pasadena morning.

Prescient?


----------



## Joker

Sonic Purity said:


> “Are You There (With Another Girl) due to the pandemic?” she asked with more than a slight tinge of jealousy, during lockdown separation.



Need you really ask bro?


----------



## DazzlingAnna

"Bad Ideas" due to the pandemic.


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna

Stay Another Day due to the pandemic...


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> "Bad Ideas" due to the pandemic.



Friend, I have bad ideas with or without a pandemic.


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> Friend, I have bad ideas with or without a pandemic.


And in Germany every other town is Bad something.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

@


Joker said:


> And in Germany every other town is Bad something.



@Joker - for an English native speaker it must look, feel and sound strange to go to a Bad something town - I literally never thought about that before!
Actually in an ironical way it is quite funny.










List of spa towns in Germany - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> @
> 
> 
> @Joker - for an English native speaker it must look, feel and sound strange to go to a Bad something town - I literally never thought about that before!
> Actually in an ironical way it is quite funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of spa towns in Germany - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


 I tell you it was something and we got to the point where Bad was goot.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Roly Poly due to the pandemic:


Be sure to listen to the lyrics (or read them), including:
 Roly Poly
Daddy’s little fatty 

Yes, this is the second of the fat-related Due to the pandemic songs i promised. BHM-attracted FAs (often but not always female FAs) may want to pay attention for awhile: Bob Wills & his Texas Playboys apparently have a thing for the thick guys, and there’s at least one more BHM song after that.

****
Rule clarification please, @Joker: if i had worded this post as:

Due to the pandemic he’s become Roly Poly

would that have been allowable? I’m asking because some of the fat songs, while lyrically appropriate, may not make grammatical sense with a strict Due to the pandemic [song title] or [Song title] due to the pandemic sentence structure with no words between the song title and the Due to the pandemic phrase.

(And Thank You for starting this game)


----------



## DazzlingAnna

United due to the pandemic.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

It's like that due to the pandemic!?


----------



## Joker

Due to the pandemic I have a name and many other names.


----------



## Funtastic curves

You Be Illin Due to the pandemic


----------



## Sonic Purity

(Pausing the fat songs, detouring to rap/hip-hop because Yesss!)

Due to the pandemic, Baby Got Back:


Truly: spotted a neighbor i don’t know (some houses away, across the very major street upon which i live) yesterday out in her front yard watering. Neighbor Got jiggly Back(side), and looked to be wearing a very new, comfortable-appearing olive green mid-thigh summer dress. (I haven’t seen her before, so i don’t know whether this is a recent change or not.)


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Due to the pandemic: Move in the Right Direction!


❤


----------



## DazzlingAnna

U can't Touch This due to the pandemic...


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> U can't Touch This due to the pandemic...



Wanna bet?


----------



## Sonic Purity

Touch?
Alright, i got this.

Due to the pandemic, She’s So Untouchable:


----------



## Sonic Purity

Due to the pandemic, Look But Don’t Touch:


This one’s new to me today:


_Lots_ of songs with this same title. I’ll stop here.


----------



## Funtastic curves

With Arms Wide Open Due to the pandemic


----------



## Funtastic curves

Due to the pandemic Hide


----------



## Rojodi

Due to the pandemic, we don't have to take our clothes off


----------



## Joker

Rojodi said:


> Due to the pandemic, we don't have to take our clothes off



That is so sad. I never was ashamed of any naked partner I was ever with. I got teased but I soldered on because I knew what I liked.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> That is so sad. I never was ashamed of any naked partner I was ever with. I got teased but I soldered on because I knew what I liked.



I've been beaten up and thrown into police cells for being caught with some of my partners, clothed or naked. I have no regrets, because I think that love is worth sacrificing anything else for. I look at the terrible things that human beings have done and, if the worst thing that I've done is to be caught naked with a fat man, then my conscience is clear.


----------



## Rojodi

Joker said:


> That is so sad. I never was ashamed of any naked partner I was ever with. I got teased but I soldered on because I knew what I liked.



The song is about NOT having to take off your clothes to have a good time.
The song is what my wife tells me when I want to get frisky!

There is NO deep meaning to it!


----------



## Sonic Purity

Joker said:


> … I soldered on …



[word/spelling tease] I did my soldering at work and my sexing elsewhere. Never found that a hot soldering iron tip and skin mixed well (other than burning off warts). [/tease]



Shotha said:


> I've been beaten up and thrown into police cells for being caught with some of my partners, clothed or naked.



So disturbing that you or anyone had to go through that. I am impressed with your fortitude; i likely would not have come out of that well (or at all).

Back to the fat songs…

Due to the pandemic he’s dancing the Fat Boy Rag:


----------



## Shotha

Sonic Purity said:


> [word/spelling tease] I did my soldering at work and my sexing elsewhere. Never found that a hot soldering iron tip and skin mixed well (other than burning off warts). [/tease]
> 
> 
> 
> So disturbing that you or anyone had to go through that. I am impressed with your fortitude; i likely would not have come out of that well (or at all).
> 
> Back to the fat songs…
> 
> Due to the pandemic he’s dancing the Fat Boy Rag:




People were not so LGBTI-friendly in my youth as they are today. There are still many people around the world, who can't spend their lives with the person they love, sometimes because family and society prevent them and sometimes because they are just afraid to be open about it. Love is the most precious thing in the world.


----------



## Funtastic curves

All You Can Eat due to the pandemic


----------



## Joker

Due to the Pandemic


----------



## Joker

Rojodi said:


> The song is about NOT having to take off your clothes to have a good time.
> The song is what my wife tells me when I want to get frisky!
> 
> There is NO deep meaning to it!


Who needs deep meaning. If you have noticed if A story needs deep meaning it stats out with Once apron a time ot No Shit Sarge there I was .....


----------



## Joker

Due to the Pandemic.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Big ’N’ Broad due to the pandemic:

He’s singing:
 Big
Broad
Massive and hard 
but what’s that generous wobbly layer of softness that has all the BHM-attracted FAs taking notice?

Airplane peeps may like the intro.

So concludes my readily at hand BHM-specific Due to the pandemic songs. Keep watching this thread for BBW-specific and gender-unspecific Due to the pandemic fat-related songs (seasoned with other songs as well).


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Sonic Purity said:


> Airplane peeps may like the intro.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Tu m'appelles à cause de la pandémie.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Bobby Freeman’s got a Big Fat Woman due to the pandemic (and he’s so happy about this fact that he’s singing about it):


Speed’s off and plenty of record noise on the video, unlike the version i bought some years ago off the iTunes Store, but it’s what’s readily showing up in a search. Still worth it. Check the lyrics (relatively easy to hear).


----------



## Sonic Purity

Masks? Social isolation? Lockdowns? Civil unrest? Existing issues blown wide open via intense stresses during a time of crisis? It’s all Part Of The Process due to the pandemic. Official video:

Photographers: flying cameras incoming, starting circa 2:26.

Off the original Big Calm album (may have better sound quality and not truncated):


(Bonus track for today to make up for my not posting yesterday due to severe depression and seriously questioning my value as a still-existing person.)


----------



## Sonic Purity

Due to the pandemic I Don’t Want To Get Thin:

Fat positivity from 1929, which everyone in this community who doesn’t already know of this partly-spoken song needs to know.

I truly believe that here and now in 2020, many people have reached, or will be reaching this conclusion—for real.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

slightly adjusted the game for this...

The pandemic - a virus is "Flying through the Air"



We better should be "Above the Clouds"




(here the German version by Reinhard Mey)




Some notes to these two / three songs.

I grew up with this. No defence .

Believing that imprints from childhood may have an influence on my later preferences I am sure these songs had impact on me.
I grew up with these movies and I remember that these two different type of men fascinated me and I couldn't say which one I liked more.

And I recently was wondering where my fascination for beards comes from...


And, quite obvious, aviation has been a thing in my younger years already


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> slightly adjusted the game for this...
> 
> The pandemic - a virus is "Flying through the Air"
> 
> 
> 
> We better should be "Above the Clouds"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (here the German version by Reinhard Mey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some notes to these two / three songs.
> 
> I grew up with this. No defence .
> 
> Believing that imprints from childhood may have an influence on my later preferences I am sure these songs had impact on me.
> I grew up with these movies and I remember that these two different type of men fascinated me and I couldn't say which one I liked more.
> 
> And I recently was wondering where my fascination for beards comes from...
> 
> 
> And, quite obvious, aviation has been a thing in my younger years already


----------



## Joker

Due to the Pandemic


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> Due to the Pandemic



ha, I already had some other songs of Grease in mind


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Due to the pandemic - Everybody Hurts (sometimes)


----------



## Sonic Purity

Joker said:


> Due to the Pandemic



Ohhhh kaaay… i officially do not get the pandemic connection.

So, back to fat-related Due to the pandemic songs…

Under Mi Fat Thing due to the pandemic:
Yellowman version (the one with which i’m most familiar):


Didn’t know there was an Anthony Red Rose version until researching this:

Many different ways to interpret the meaning of this song. Choose whichever you prefer.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Living on my own due to the pandemic.


----------



## Sonic Purity

DazzlingAnna said:


> Living on my own due to the pandemic.



Painfully apropos to my situation. Like a body blow.


----------



## Barrett

Cruel Summer due to the pandemic


----------



## Sonic Purity

Due to the pandemic It’s A Blue World:

Yeah, it’s a cover. But that vocal tho.


----------



## Sonic Purity

So much of life is completely Out Of My Hands due to the pandemic.
Note: if flashing light strobe effects are problematic for you, i suggest listening to the audio but not looking at the video portion. For everyone else, it’s a nice video:

Too bad it was 1988 and videos tended to have monophonic sound (at least the ones used as sources on our modern-day video sharing sites): this song is quite nice in original stereo. Consider playing it via your streaming service or whatever, if available. I can vouch for the 2013 remastered version sold on the iTunes Store as being a good one.


----------



## Joker

Due to the pandemic I started this.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Joker said:


> Due to the pandemic I started this.



Did you start it after taking The Last Train home?  
(I’ve been waiting months for an apropos opportunity to slip a line like that in.)

Sour Times due to the pandemic:


----------



## Sonic Purity

Due to the pandemic We’re Going Wrong.
Annnnnd there’s no full song video that i can find online, so here’s a link to a sample on the iTunes Store (which may or may not work, and i just left a bug report with Apple).

For those of you with streaming services (Spotify etc.) or other sources:
We’re Going Wrong
The Charlottes
album: Things Fall Apart
1991 Cherry Red cd bred 92

(If you’re paying for a music streaming service and they don’t have this, your service sucks.)


----------



## squeezablysoft

Due to the pandemic, summertime sadness


----------



## Sonic Purity

squeezablysoft said:


> Due to the pandemic, summertime sadness



Thank you, squeezably… deeply apropos in my world today.

For those who don’t know, the bridge repeatedly pictured in the video is the Colorado Street Bridge (Wikipedia), a.k.a. Suicide Bridge (discussed in the Wikipedia article). I drive over that bridge all the time. It’s been used in many video (TV) commercials, movies, etc. as well as for plenty of actual suicides. There have also been City-sanctioned street parties held there on some occasional summer evenings.

Here’s a map of about where Lana Del Rey was recorded appearing ready to jump, then jumping (purple pin):


Here’s the satellite same view:


A whole bunch of additional fencing has been put up in stages over recent years, yet the suicides continue. (I have a far better location, where my remains won’t be found.)

It’s actually a very nice, fun bridge for walking or driving across, when people aren’t using it to hurt themselves or end their lives. Too bad all the anti-suicide fencing wrecks the formerly-excellent view (but it’s still nice).

Back to the thread…
Don’t wanna Lose It due to the pandemic:

OK… just read something new related to all this that puts me in danger of losing it. Ssssso i gotta go deal with that now.


----------



## Barrett

Le'me go crazy on you due to the pandemic.



"Whatcha gonna do when everyone's insane?"


----------

